# I love you.



## lightm05

how do you say:

-I love you (Mahal Kita?)
- Happy Valentines Day

-I love waking up next to you
-i miss your kiss

Any help would be great!


----------



## cyrille2188

*I love you*: Mahal kita!
*Happy Valentine's Day*: No real equivalent, native speakers would just say it in English.
*I love waking up next to you*: Gustong gusto ko kapag gumigising ako sa piling mo.
*I miss your kiss*: Miss ko ang iyong halik.


----------



## Lancel0t

Another way of saying I love waking up next to you: 
Ang sarap magising/gumising na katabi ka.


----------



## ShroomS

Happy Valentines Day doesn't have a real equivalent in Tagalog but right now there are some people who greet you with:

"Maligayang Araw ng mga Puso." - literally translated as "Happy Day of the Hearts", so it means "Happy Hearts Day."

I miss your kiss - Ako ay nangungulila sa iyong halik.


----------



## tWentY-thReE

ok but what about if i want to say I Miss You instead of I Miss Your Kiss . How do i say that ?


----------



## pharabus

I believe this is "miss kita" or if you really miss them "missnamiss kita"


----------

